# Pedigree Generator?



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone know of a good website or even a good FREE downloadable program for making pedigrees on the computer. I am trying to find a way to post one of my peds. I am looking for perferably something that goes to 6 generations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

try the Bullybreedresouce.com I don't know if it's downloadable, but you can give the link to the site


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - Island Pride Bullies Cree Cree

here's my start to the litter I just had not too long ago.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> try the Bullybreedresouce.com I don't know if it's downloadable, but you can give the link to the site


Thanks, but I have tried this one and apparently I am completely retarded or there is an easier way to use it than what I was doing. Everthing kept repeating after the second generation so I had to write to have it removed. LOL Maybe I will try it again though and see if I can get it to work because it is the only one I've been able to find that goes to 6 gen.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the only other one I know of is SitStay.com


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks I think I found one. Can't put pics on it but it was easy to use.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Now my new ? is how do you use HTML code on this site? Do you just put it in the box where the text goes or what? I think I need to go see my dad for computer lessons. LOL:rofl: He's a freakin computer genius!!!


----------

